# I am new to BSD



## 8bitGlitch (Jan 25, 2018)

Folks,
I want to say hello, and this is my first time using and trying a BSD system. I have 2 years of experience supporting Red Hat/Centos; however, I was hearing great things about FreeBSD and the community, so I wanted to try it out.

I would be grateful for any: insight, tips, books or other sources to learn BSD.

Thank you


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 25, 2018)

THIS and THIS are a good ones to start with. But of course, just after reading the FreeBSD Handbook.

EDIT: for more practical examples/guides I like the Calomel site.


----------



## DaymanBSD (Jan 25, 2018)

The FreeBSD Handbook on the FreeBSD website has been extremely helpful to me. I find that I keep coming back to this no matter what my problem seems to be:

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/index.html


----------



## ronaldlees (Jan 25, 2018)

DaymanBSD said:


> The FreeBSD Handbook on the FreeBSD website has been extremely helpful to me. I find that I keep coming back to this no matter what my problem seems to be:
> 
> https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/index.html



Welcome to the FreeBSD forum Dayman!


----------



## Maelstorm (Jan 25, 2018)

Ah, fresh meat.

Seriously though.  The FreeBSD Handbook and the website are quite good.  The documentation is good.  FreeBSD is a unix operating system, so your experience in Linux will mostly transfer over.  However, we do not use systemd which CentOS and RedHat use.  We use the init system.  Some of the command line tools are a little different, but there is always `man` to help you out.  And don't forget to check out the /usr/ports tree for additional software.  You can use the `pkg` command to install pre-compiled versions from the ports tree.


----------



## PacketMan (Jan 25, 2018)

Welcome welcome, and get yourself a decent little box and just go nuts on it.  Install stuff, try to figure out why its not working, maybe a mistake you made, and so on.  Then when you are stuck use this forum to ask questions, but remember you have to help us help you.

ports-mgmt/portmaster is a tool to install ports (FreeBSD language for programs/applications). I did that for a year or so and things often went off the rails for me, because I didn't do something right.  It was a great way to learn. Later when you want a more stable machine, and want to enjoy trying to get more ports up an running in a more stable manner, then consider switching to another ports mgmt tool ports-mgmt/synth.  Might I also suggest farting around first with just console output, and then a wee bit later try deploying Xorg graphics and even some sort of desktop install.  Desktops require a supported video card, and the other expected horsepower.  I was like you a few years ago, actually worse since I was not even a Linux guy, and it wasn't long before I had my household completely free of MS Windows.  My first home server box has served me incredibly well, rock solid well, and now I am in the process of trying to finish up the selection of components for my 'next generation' brand new server.  My first one cost me $40 bucks, this one will be $800 or so.  Gonna try and get some decent virtulization going later this year.

And oh, make lots of notes:
/home/FreeBSD_notes/


----------



## geheimnisse (Jan 26, 2018)

The FreeBSD folks wrote an article specifically geared at people migrating from Linux. It's a short read, available here.


----------



## 8bitGlitch (Jan 26, 2018)

Thank you for a warm welcome...


I am not sure what the boot splash screen is trying to inform me of.

What is the difference between the following at the splash boot screen specifically option 1 and 2:
1. Boot multi user
2. Boot single user
3. Escape to loader prompt
4. Reboot


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2018)

Option 1 is the default, it's how it normally boots. Which means everything is started, daemons, network, filesystems, etc. Single user mode only starts the kernel and has the root filesystem mounted read-only. Nothing else is started or enabled.


----------



## 8bitGlitch (Jan 26, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Option 1 is the default, it's how it normally boots. Which means everything is started, daemons, network, filesystems, etc. Single user mode only starts the kernel and has the root filesystem mounted read-only. Nothing else is started or enabled.


I was just playing around with the two different options - and wanted to see - if I logged in as option 2 would I be able to see user directories and files; however, I was not able to see files and directories in user's home directory. Why is that? I am just 'kicking the tires' sort of speak right now trying to get oriented with the system.

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2018)

8bitGlitch said:


> if I logged in as option 2 would I be able to see user directories and files; however, I was not able to see files and directories in user's home directory. Why is that?


In single user mode only the root filesystem is mounted. If your home directories are on a separate filesystem it won't be mounted and the files contained within that filesystem aren't available.


----------



## 8bitGlitch (Jan 26, 2018)

SirDice said:


> In single user mode only the root filesystem is mounted. If your home directories are on a separate filesystem it won't be mounted and the files contained within that filesystem aren't available.


Thank you for confirming my speculations.


----------

